# August Photo Competition - "Texture"



## Skim (Aug 5, 2007)

This month's theme is "Texture". 

From Wikipedia:


> Texture refers to the properties held and sensations caused by the external surface of objects received through the sense of touch.



Take a photo that invites the hand to touch the screen  


Entries:

* It is encouraged that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by Friday 31st August 
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

* Starts on Saturday 1st September and ends on Monday 3rd September
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Thumbnails


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2007)

I have some wicked photos I took that I could enter for this but I am going to go out and take some new photos for it 

*NOT AN ENTRY:*


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's one I took yesterday






Makes me think of Rothko


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice theme Skim


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, now here's a theme I can get behind 

I'm going to have fin with this one


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 5, 2007)

1. Fluorescent tube

2. Shadows


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2007)

1] Canny Lad

Is that an entry Blagsta?


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 5, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Is that an entry Blagsta?



Yep


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh I'm supposed to post the link

Untitled 1


----------



## indigo4 (Aug 6, 2007)

*texture....*

ohhhhhh how utterly terrible..arhhhhhhh - blagsta your one is superb.....


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Aug 6, 2007)

Rain stopped play again so I opted for an indoor shot.

Entry #1 On A Lighter Note


----------



## johey24 (Aug 6, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> Rain stopped play again so I opted for an indoor shot.
> 
> Entry #1 On A Lighter Note



Nice playing Doc. so simple, yet so effective.

yet,   my old brain does not work like that, so yeah, i think this month is gonna be extra challenging for me ... not enough of an eye for the abstract this side of me keyboard  , i think. prefer people and emotions ....

well. let's look on the bright side. i WILL learn something, and that's great.


----------



## Skim (Aug 6, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> 1] Canny Lad



Geordies get their own version of Love Hearts?


----------



## alef (Aug 6, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> .. not enough of an eye for the abstract this side of me keyboard  , i think. prefer people and emotions ....



Textures and people aren't mutually exclusive. Here's a masterpiece by squelch: http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/comp024.html


----------



## janeb (Aug 6, 2007)

Great topic,

My first entry was taken on Orkney in June, I'm going to look to take some new photos for my next 2;

(1)  Rockpool http://www.flickr.com/photos/janeb4/1031552474/


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Aug 6, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Nice playing Doc. so simple, yet so effective.
> 
> yet,   my old brain does not work like that, so yeah, i think this month is gonna be extra challenging for me ... not enough of an eye for the abstract this side of me keyboard  , i think. prefer people and emotions ....
> 
> well. let's look on the bright side. i WILL learn something, and that's great.



Cheers, it's good to get a nice comment  
The lack of sun means I've been using artificial light lately and playing with off-camera flash  which is something I've not really done before so it's pretty alien to me. It's just a case of learning through experimenting and I'm learning all the time.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a ridiculous idea for this but I may not be able to bodge it in time


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Aug 6, 2007)

That cheesey grin tells me you're gonna have a good go at it


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm gonna enter this too

Untitled 2


----------



## mauvais (Aug 6, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> That cheesey grin tells me you're gonna have a good go at it


Ha! It may be done - I'm yet to determine how shit an idea this was.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 6, 2007)

Spikyness


----------



## mauvais (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, it didn't turn out that well, though it was good fun. I can't be arsed to redo anything, so I might as well enter it:

1. Texture


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 6, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Well, it didn't turn out that well, though it was good fun. I can't be arsed to redo anything, so I might as well enter it:
> 
> 1. Texture



Is that first E made of cheese?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes. Spongy spongy cheese.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Well, it didn't turn out that well, though it was good fun. I can't be arsed to redo anything, so I might as well enter it:
> 
> 1. Texture



Ooh, jolly good idea Mavis


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Aug 6, 2007)

Cheese flavoured eeez, what will they think of next!


----------



## mauvais (Aug 6, 2007)

I just hope the next one's not Love or owt.


----------



## alef (Aug 7, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Well, it didn't turn out that well, though it was good fun. I can't be arsed to redo anything, so I might as well enter it:
> 
> 1. Texture



A* for effort! I staged a few photos for previous competitions but they rarely turned out well, quite hard to do effectively.


----------



## johey24 (Aug 7, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Textures and people aren't mutually exclusive. Here's a masterpiece by squelch: http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/comp024.html



tx alef. yep, that is bloody good ... have a look at this one:
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=527301939&size=o


----------



## muralist (Aug 7, 2007)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1096/845661236_07d67454f4_b.jpg

i am not really a photographer, but here goes


----------



## e19896 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Lock on door (aka going to rust)*1 


Camera:  	Pentax K100D
Exposure: 	0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture: 	f/6.7
Focal Length: 	21 mm
Focal Length: 	210mm
ISO Speed: 	200
Exposure Bias: 	-1/2 EV
Flash: 	Flash did not fire

*The key hole to another world (aka astra o black as in sun ra)*2


Camera:  	Pentax K100D
Exposure: 	0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture: 	f/6.7
Focal Length: 	55 mm
ISO Speed: 	200
Exposure Bias: 	-1/2 EV
Flash: 	Flash did not fire

*Restrictive (aka only with in our minds)*3


Camera:  	Pentax K100D
Exposure: 	0.011 sec (1/90)
Aperture: 	f/5.6
Focal Length: 	24 mm
Focal Length: 	240mm
ISO Speed: 	200
Exposure Bias: 	-1/2 EV
Flash: 	Flash did not fire

Scaled in Colour change balanace all hand manipulation in gimp 
http://pretentiousartist.com/texture/ for java slide show


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is my first entry this month:

On Rough Terrain


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Here is my first entry this month:
> 
> On Rough Terrain



Oh dear lord


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 7, 2007)

Waddyamean?  Thats Billy the beetle - he's lovely.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 7, 2007)

*toy sheep*

1.http://www.flickr.com/photos/9383466@N08/1038964562/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 7, 2007)

.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 7, 2007)

*door*

2.http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1239/1038965983_6d448724fa_b.jpg

Changed levels, saturation and colour in Lightzone as the original was flat and washed out.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 7, 2007)

Hocus :: does Billy 



> have the ability to eject from the anus a glandular fluid that vaporizes with a popping sound when it hits the air, blinding the victim and confusing it with the noise.


?

look like it to me.  

does he stick his arse up in the air when you tell him to get back in his matchbox?


----------



## cybertect (Aug 7, 2007)

First entry: One Way

WB correction in Adobe Camera RAW + some contrast enhancement with curves. I may have desaturated everything but the blue, but I think it actually came out that way without it.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 7, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> 1. Fluorescent tube



Mmm, I like that. Suitably abstract


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 7, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Mmm, I like that. Suitably abstract



Thanks you sir. 

I'm not getting out much at the moment so was messing around just taking pics in our kitchen. When I saw it, I was quite surpised how well it had come out.


----------



## riggers (Aug 7, 2007)

1) Repetition


----------



## big eejit (Aug 7, 2007)

First entry:

Rain Drops


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 7, 2007)

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p128/renegadechickenhead/Scan10006.jpg

not really a photo, but a scan of my chin.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 7, 2007)

1)Soft Triptych

<e2a: resized and cropped 3 images, auto levels/contrast/colour across whole image>


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2007)

Chemical needs said:
			
		

> 1)Soft Triptych



I like that - looks squishy


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks  I like big eejit's raindrops- excellent colours & textures.


----------



## chooch (Aug 7, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Rain Drops


Beautiful. What's that then, and how was it done?


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 7, 2007)

Rain falls on wall with graffiti, and the rest writes itself, I think?


----------



## big eejit (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks chooch and Chemical needs. It's as CN says - a wet wall.


----------



## chooch (Aug 8, 2007)

First entry: 
restoration textures

cropped with a slight saturation boost.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 8, 2007)

stoned001


----------



## soulfluxzero (Aug 8, 2007)

uno) through bamboo


and dos) magnesium flush


----------



## soulfluxzero (Aug 8, 2007)

oh yeah, really liked this one mungy!



			
				Mungy said:
			
		

> 1.http://www.flickr.com/photos/9383466@N08/1038964562/


  cool! very hypnotic and stuff...


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Aug 8, 2007)

Number 1 - fan?

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1054196360&context=photostream&size=l 

number 2 - needs moisturiser

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1054195284&context=photostream&size=l

got a 3rd in mind a choice of 3 I've already taken & 2 I have plans to take

KoD


----------



## Nina (Aug 8, 2007)

My first entry

*up, up and away*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/1055005710/


----------



## indigo4 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Entry - 1 - Pebble*

weird - i found a beach and carpet on edgeware road....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muppet99/1054332498/in/set-72157601313884415/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 11, 2007)

1 - Magnetite

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1793.jpg


----------



## mauvais (Aug 12, 2007)

2. Slowly Smoothed


----------



## big eejit (Aug 12, 2007)

2. Rough with the smooth


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 12, 2007)

Last one for this month

3. Wood

If you stare at it for a bit, it seems to do weird things to your eyes. Or maybe that's just me


----------



## alef (Aug 12, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Last one for this month
> 
> 3. Wood
> 
> If you stare at it for a bit, it seems to do weird things to your eyes. Or maybe that's just me



Those flashbacks will haunt you for years


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 13, 2007)

2) Light Diptych


----------



## WildBillHiccock (Aug 13, 2007)

1st post, 1st piccy in a comp.

Bullet:


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 13, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Those flashbacks will haunt you for years



I rather enjoy them


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 13, 2007)

This is slightly tenuous, imo, but i took this on the balcony of the flat we stayed in on holiday and i like the textured look of it so yer tis my lovelies 

Textured


----------



## indigo4 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Orange Peel*

first day using manual settings - my second entry

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muppet99/1109386674/

mel


----------



## hiccup (Aug 14, 2007)

Lichen

Seen on the back of a sign in Richmond Park yesterday. No adjustments.


----------



## ICB (Aug 14, 2007)

shot 1 (spikey) taken in the dunes above Barley Cove, W Cork, no adjustment

shot 2 (slate) taken on Allihies beach, Beara Peninsula, no adjustment

shot 3 (shiney) taken on board the Isle of Innishmore, no adjustment


----------



## Nina (Aug 15, 2007)

my second entry

*nu do*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/1130546632/

Use of channel mixer to monochrome


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 15, 2007)

no.2 close-up

no.3 crossways


----------



## chooch (Aug 15, 2007)

second effort:
Carmona door


----------



## alef (Aug 16, 2007)

Thumbs for entries thus far have been updated:
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-08


----------



## johey24 (Aug 16, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> second effort:
> Carmona door



Lovely colours chooch. I like velly much ... 

Some nice entries thus far. I am definitely learning from you guys. Thanks.


----------



## wordie (Aug 16, 2007)

Two entries so far this month.

1. Girl's face

2. Rusty breakwater (This one's quite big!)

Do your worst!


----------



## alef (Aug 16, 2007)

wordie said:
			
		

> Two entries so far this month.
> 
> 1. Girl's face
> ...
> ...



Very nice, my favourite entry  so far.


----------



## chooch (Aug 16, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Lovely colours chooch. I like velly much ...


Thanks.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 17, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Very nice, my favourite entry  so far.



seconded


----------



## johey24 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mungy said:
			
		

> seconded




"thirded"


----------



## indigo4 (Aug 17, 2007)

*chooh*

OMG - i love all your photos ALL OF THEM....


----------



## Nina (Aug 17, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> OMG - i love all your photos ALL OF THEM....




yes, I think Chooch certainly has a certain style that is very attractive.  I always look forward to seeing Chooch's work


----------



## D'wards (Aug 17, 2007)

Couple from me:-

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1206/1142418843_e4040eada9.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/172/443978939_c0f0042c9b.jpg

PS - how do you paste a url but change it so it says the title of it?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 17, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Very nice, my favourite entry  so far.



Forthded (is that a word?)


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 17, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> PS - how do you paste a url but change it so it says the title of it?



pickee

like that.


----------



## chooch (Aug 17, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> yes, I think Chooch certainly has a certain style that is very attractive.


if only it were so in the flesh  



			
				indigo4 said:
			
		

> OMG - i love all your photos ALL OF THEM....


Thanks. Everything else I took the day I found that door was absolute dreck, you'll be disillusioned to know


----------



## Firky (Aug 18, 2007)

2] Chain Reaction

I know I said I wasn't going to enter it but I haven't really had time to do an awful lot this month with family in intensive care n stuff  

Is there anyway the album can be viewed in alphabetical order by poster's name?


----------



## Firky (Aug 18, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> my second entry
> 
> *nu do*
> 
> ...



You do like your di / triptychs!


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 18, 2007)

First Entry;

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/508068938/

Scanned from print.


----------



## johey24 (Aug 18, 2007)

First for August

Q's Dream Woman
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=760901319&size=l

Been sitting with this photo for about 2 months now, wondering if I should or not. It's a photo of Q, a friend I respect and care for a heck of a lot. Tonight I decided she is too beautiful not to share.

She was disfigured in some chemical accident, and the Indian ex-Miss World on the back of her cell is what she would like to look like. 

I am sure I will pick up some shite for this. But she is worth it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 18, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I am sure I will pick up some shite for this. But she is worth it.



You won't get any from me and I doubt you'll get any from anyone else here.


----------



## Firky (Aug 18, 2007)

What is it about Japanese and Chinese covering their phones in trinkets?


----------



## Skim (Aug 18, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> She was disfigured in some chemical accident, and the Indian ex-Miss World on the back of her cell is what she would like to look like.
> 
> I am sure I will pick up some shite for this. But she is worth it.




It's a stunning photo. I'm glad you have shared it.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 18, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> First for August
> 
> Q's Dream Woman
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=760901319&size=l
> ...



Fantastic photo.  Makes me feel slightly queasy though.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 18, 2007)

My second entry:

"One two, one two"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2007)

Doh Hocus! Your treble is quite clearly turned up too much 

Top stuff


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> First for August
> 
> Q's Dream Woman
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=760901319&size=l
> ...



One assumes that your decision is based on your friend's agreement? If so, then what's the deal? Strangely beautiful and intrigiung to look at. I like it.


----------



## johey24 (Aug 19, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> What is it about Japanese and Chinese covering their phones in trinkets?



Yeah, I don't get it either. 

It does not stop at cell phones, though. Locally both sexes decorate their doors, bags, cars, bikes etc with these too. Esp popular are little coloured glass beads AND then the Hello Kitty "decorations" in and on cars. Don't know about Europe as of late, but girls here have taken to sticking these beads, backdropped with glitter, on their eyebrows, eyelashes and nails ....???

The shyte I referred to: I posted this photo on another site shortly after having taken it, and the Politically Correct Brigade came after me with their battons of sensitivity.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Aug 19, 2007)

My second entry...

The Old Abbey


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 19, 2007)

Rowanspun Chunky in Fern (according to the wife)


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 19, 2007)

Louisa Harding 'Grace'  (with giant cat foot)


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 19, 2007)

Rowan 'Kidsilk Spray'


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 19, 2007)

What can I say, the wife gets me to take pictures of her knitting, so she can show them to other eccentric tricoteuses.

They seemed to fit the title.


----------



## johey24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> What can I say, the wife gets me to take pictures of her knitting, so she can show them to other eccentric tricoteuses.
> 
> They seemed to fit the title.



The greens are beautiful. 

PS: You poor, poor man. I feel your pain.


----------



## Nina (Aug 20, 2007)

tricoteuses

great word  

I must admit I thought your pics were very 'crafty'


----------



## Nina (Aug 20, 2007)

my final entry this month

*sharp*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/810609976/

Feels like a cheat since I've used it before - but since I'm off to Iceland soon D) I won't get chance to enter anything else.


----------



## indigo4 (Aug 20, 2007)

*nina*

i read that as - just going to iceland like you were popping down the local shop for some bread, but YOU ARE GOING TO ICELAND...oh my god, i hope you take and post some pictures...x


----------



## indicate (Aug 21, 2007)

*first entry*

1.  seaweed


----------



## cybertect (Aug 21, 2007)

2nd Entry: Rille.

Taken this morning on my way into work.

Levels adjustments in Lightroom.


----------



## wordie (Aug 21, 2007)

No 3 this month...

3. Sally


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2007)

Texture eh! A toughie. Been busy this month so I shot these today. 
Wish I'd had more time to think up some alternatives.

1. Stone on stone action

2. Metal Beats


----------



## janeb (Aug 22, 2007)

Final 2 entries, both taken at Cragside Estate, Nothumberland, last weekend;

Glass - http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1243/1205788132_6923fcda13.jpg?v=0

Wall - http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1227/1205788110_e2c906e4f4.jpg?v=0


----------



## kage (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's one from a lamppost in Québec City

Lamppost


e2a: Little bit of levels


----------



## cybertect (Aug 24, 2007)

3rd Entry: Strange Seaweed

Found on the river wall by Tower Bridge in London at low tide.

RAW image with levels adjusted in Lightroom.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Aug 24, 2007)

third) river of rust
it's a close up of an old water tank in my back garden. Leave things alone for long enough and nature really has the knack for making some wonderful textures!


----------



## alef (Aug 24, 2007)

First entry: Crowded beach

Taken specifically for this comp. It's somewhere in the west country, beyond the limits of where I thought civilization even ventured. This beach appears to exist at the point of triangulation between two sheds, boskysquelch and Londoners seeking thrills venturing into the unknown.


(squelch, empty your box!)


----------



## indicate (Aug 25, 2007)

*second*

rocks at the beach


----------



## Firky (Aug 25, 2007)

3] Paint


----------



## Firky (Aug 25, 2007)

Really like Tom's 'Blaenau Ffestiniog' but what does it mean, I only no broken geordie ?



p.s
(Who's WildBillHiccock?)


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 26, 2007)

Mr Touchy Feely

http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/5923/dscf8972qo0.jpg


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 26, 2007)

My first

the crocodile who died in her sleep

nod to Jeffrey Silverthorne

and my 2nd

the words to say it

eta processing

on both

cropped, slight adjustment to light / shadow, channel swap to sepia, desaturate, fade desaturate, very slight adjustment to curves (shallow S curve), sharpened.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 26, 2007)

3. Goop!

Gradient mask on a lens blur filter in Photoshop - hence the lost background.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 27, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> What can I say, the wife gets me to take pictures of her knitting, so she can show them to other eccentric tricoteuses.
> 
> They seemed to fit the title.



Your photography has really come on in leaps and bounds Bernie!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 27, 2007)

1. Bound

cropped slightly and levels altered - taken today at National Railway Museum, York

2. Ticket to ride

cropped slightly and levels altered - taken today at National Railway Museum, York

3. Fire

old photo, straight off camera if I remember correctly


----------



## e19896 (Aug 27, 2007)

Having spent a while looking there are not a load idd call texture but here are three that are very much in the word.

 chooch - Carmona door

 Blagsta - Untitled 2

 D'wards - entry 1

That's my three..


----------



## Firky (Aug 27, 2007)

there's still four days left for entries.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 27, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> there's still four days left for entries.




Yes but ill be off and not back on line till comp is over so i got there now and i feel there right and fit in with texture..

Blagsta i wanted to chose all your three mate but others did creep on me looking over them with a long pipe and stroking me chin i get the three i have chosen..


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 27, 2007)

no offence but those votes shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## alef (Aug 27, 2007)

Nope, spoilt ballot. I think it's a bit unfair to anyone who is waiting to the last minute to enter.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 27, 2007)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> no offence but those votes shouldn't be allowed.



i can remove ask a mate to cast near the date?

i mean no offence but will be off line when voteing take place so i voted now


----------



## franklin1777 (Aug 27, 2007)

My three: only corrections is a bit of cropping and level adjust.

1. bark
2. pastel brick wall
3. sheep prison


----------



## ill-informed (Aug 27, 2007)

My first one...

Taken today, in the garden......

*Sunflower*

_Not altered in any way_


----------



## johey24 (Aug 28, 2007)

My last two entries for "Texture".

1. Fisherman's Hat
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1132300647&size=l

2. Dragon Cap
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1144050612&size=l

Again, a challenging yet great topic. Made me look at things a little differently.


----------



## johey24 (Aug 28, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Nope, spoilt ballot. I think it's a bit unfair to anyone who is waiting to the last minute to enter.



Agreed.


----------



## sajana (Aug 30, 2007)

here's my entry for this month. 

crunch


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 30, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Blagsta i wanted to chose all your three mate



Cheers.   

I've only entered two.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's my three.

1 - Wallpaper (full size)

2 - Chainmail (full size)

3 - Pig hair (full size)


----------



## besgreyling (Aug 30, 2007)

*texture entries*

Well, with 1 day to go, I am just in time. Here are my entries. The only help that I had was my new *toy* : a macro lense.

1 - *Nature's finest texture*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bessiebes/1276607635/in/set-72157601770202625/

2 - *Sunflower*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bessiebes/1277331274/in/set-72157601770202625/

3 - *Don't touch*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bessiebes/1173276124/in/set-72157601770202625/


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 31, 2007)

arghh!

i don't know which one to choose for my final entry, I logged on especially to enter something before the deadline

so I'll go for the one that's closest to what I want to do in the future

Dusk eats them all

eta

the original size of the same photo 
http://www.pbase.com/louloubelle/image/84654879/original


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 31, 2007)

Where are the thumbs?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 31, 2007)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Where are the thumbs?



http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-08/

Not sure if they need updating but am too drunk/lazy to do it right now. Will do it in the morning if no-one else has.


----------



## alef (Sep 1, 2007)

Thumbnails are fully updated. No more entries allowed. Voting may now begin...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Thumbnails are fully updated. No more entries allowed. Voting may now begin...



Sterile Hitler sets the rules


----------



## alef (Sep 1, 2007)

OK, I'll rephrase it then.

I'm done putting up the thumbnails to all your entries, I can't be arsed to do any more so don't bother submitting any. Everything is cliché so nothing really matters. If you can be bothered to vote then I'm sure someone will count them up. 

Is that better?


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 1, 2007)

My favourite friends who win it all the time this month are...  

1] WildBillHiccock - Bullet
2] boskysquelch - stoned001
3] Louloubelle - Dusk eats them all


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 1, 2007)

the votes of the Barking_Mad jury are as follows....

*1. cybertect - Strange Seaweed 

2. Louloubelle - the words to say it 

3. boskysquelch - stoned001*

there endeth the Barking_Mad voting.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 1, 2007)

Cheers for doing the thumbs alef


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 1, 2007)

my votes

1. chooch - restoration textures - very elegant and beautiful in an understated way
2. indicate - seaweed - just stunning, reminiscent of a Japanese painting of a waterfall 
3. alef - crowded beach  - this reminds me of an ancient Mesopotamian frieze from the British museum.  Which is a good thing

some excellent entries this month so it was very hard to decide 
well done everyone


----------



## hiccup (Sep 1, 2007)

1) johey24 - Q's Dream Woman, very powerful photo, at the same time as perfectly fulfilling the theme
2) alef - crowded beach, love the way it's a kind of record of past movement
3) ill-informed - sunflower, the stand-out bit of macro work amongst many

I also realy liked: barking_mad - bound, boskysquelch - stoned001, cybertect - Rille, cybertect - strange seaweed, JohnnyCanuck2 - Magnetite, Louloubelle - the words to say it, mungy - toy sheep and wildbillhiccock - bullet

I know it can take a while, but I really recommend looking at the full size version of each picture, as the detail in many of them isn't apparent in the thumbnails.


----------



## alef (Sep 1, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I know it can take a while, but I really recommend looking at the full size version of each picture, as the detail in many of them isn't apparent in the thumbnails.



Absolutely. And now that there's a slideshow feature there's really no excuse for not seeing them all. It takes a few mins to load and then needs some adjusting. I set it to Show More Info, delay 5 sec, max size 800 x 800.

Crispy, is there a way to change the defaults on the slideshow?


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 1, 2007)

arse!!...if hiccup had done the updating I would've got my last two in..

be back later with voteage.


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 1, 2007)

*i loved all these this month*

was really difficult this time round, usually i know straight away...anyway stop babbling and get on with it..

1) besgrayling - sunflower
2) Cybertict - Rille
3) Mauvais - Slowly Smoothed

cheers mel


----------



## alef (Sep 1, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> arse!!...if hiccup had done the updating I would've got my last two in..
> 
> be back later with voteage.



Well I am now "sterile hitler" allegedly, have to live up to the image. 

Show us the pics anyway...


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 1, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Show us the pics anyway...



I'll slop them in the Sept pickees thread...tbh it would have been a variation on the crab shot I've shown in progress...and another that I have in my phone still...I wanted to do a _14_going_on_23_ but it appears that "event" is not going to happen.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Well I am now "sterile hitler" allegedly, have to live up to the image...



 


Anyways, came here to vote.

besgreyling - Sunflower
johey24 - Q's Dream Woman
Louloubelle - Dusk eats them all


----------



## franklin1777 (Sep 1, 2007)

Plenty of good entries to choose from, here are my three:

1) besgreyling - 'Don't Touch'

2) Cybertect - 'Strange Seaweed'

3) Firky - 'Canny Lad'

Three great shots. In the first two I want to touch the subject and feel the texture.

In 'Don't touch' the wax would break or I would get burnt.

In 'Strange Seaweed' I could almost feely the sliminess of the wall and the seaweed under my fingers. I could imagine the stench of the scene.

'Canny Lad' was an excellent well thought out shot.

Special mention also goes to Barking_Mad for 'Bound', chooch for 'Carmona door', Cybertect again for 'One Way', firky again for 'Chain reaction and Soulfluxzero for 'River of rust'.


----------



## ill-informed (Sep 1, 2007)

Definitely worth seeing the slide show, still tricky though to choose what i think are the best three......


1. besgreyling - Don't touch

2. johey24 - Dragon Cap

3. wordie - Sally


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2007)

1. Besgreyling - Sunflower

2.Barking Mad - Bound

3.Wordie - Girl's Face


----------



## cybertect (Sep 2, 2007)

1. Louloubelle - Dusk eats them all
2. Chemical needs - Soft Triptych
3. mauvais - Slowly Smoothed

I was very tempted by WildBillHiccock's _Bullet_, but I felt it was more 'pattern' than texture.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 2, 2007)

1) Cybertect - 'Strange Seaweed'
2) alef - 'Crowded Beach'
3) boskysquelch - 'stoned001'


----------



## Firky (Sep 2, 2007)

*1] indicate - seaweed*

Infrared? Reminds me of the microscope clinical photography you get of human tissues and yucky organic stuff.

*2] Barking_Mad - Fire*

This photo stopped me entering my own photo like this so it seems only fair taht I give it a vote. After all fools seldom differ 

*3] Johnny Canuck2 - Magnetite*

Get the urge to stick my hand in their myself. Could do with some tweakery in the levels but other than that I like it. Like the touch of the hand.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 2, 2007)

running at this with gut feelings

1.johey24 - Q's Dream Woman

2.big eejit - Rough with the smooth

3.Mungy - toy sheep

not that I couldn't have chosen another 3 completely different one's also..but these are the ones that "had me over"...plenty_plenty lovely shots folks.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm shocked I didn't enter - texture is usually my thing. I guess I didn't have my mojo on this month.

My votes go to:

*1) Louloubelle - the crocodile who died in her sleep*

*2) johey24 - Q's Dream Woman*

*3) alef - Crowded beach*

If I could choose a fourth it would be big eejit - Rough with the smooth.

Props to the following, who made it very hard to choose:
Robster970 - Fluorescent tube; Barking_Mad - Bound; chooch - Carmona door; cybertect - Rille; cybertect - Strange Seaweed.
 *
*


----------



## sajana (Sep 2, 2007)

my votes

1. johey24 - Q's Dream Woman 
2. Barking Mad - fire  (beautiful!)
3. Louloubelle - the crocodile who died in her sleep

excellent entries, but wordie's composition of 'girl's face' really took me in.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2007)

Great shots this month, it was hard to pick out three.

1) besgreyling - Sunflower

2)  firky - Paint

3)  mauvais - Slowly Smoothed


----------



## Robster970 (Sep 2, 2007)

1. Barking Mad - Fire
2. Cybertect - Rille
3. Wordie - Girl's face


----------



## chooch (Sep 2, 2007)

1. cybertect- rille
2. indigo4-pebble
3. big eejit- raindrops

loved some others too, that maybe didn't scream 'texture' at me- louloubelle's three, robster's flourescent tube, soulfluxzero's entries.

Oh, and wordie's girl's face.


----------



## Janh (Sep 2, 2007)

1st.  Blagsta - Untitled 2
2nd.  besgreyling - Sunflower
3rd.  mauvais - Slowly Smoothed

well done all, a good theme


----------



## Madusa (Sep 2, 2007)

1. Indigo4 - Orange Peel
2. Johey24 - Dream Woman
3. Firky - Canny Lad


----------



## johey24 (Sep 3, 2007)

Another month with some great photos, as well as a few real nice interpretations of the topic.

1. Wordie - Girl's Face (Great photo ... and yes, I am partial to portraits ..)
2. Robster - Wood
3. Boskysquelch - Stoned001

Except for Girl's Face, I could as well have voted for Bes's Sunflower or her Burning candles/ Doc Herbst's On a lighter note / Wordy's Rusty breakwater / eejit's Raindrops / Loulou's Words to say it / Barking Mad's Bound ..... sooo many good ones.


----------



## indicate (Sep 3, 2007)

1.  Firky - Chain Reaction
2.  Mungy - toy sheep
3.  johey24 - Fisherman's Hat


----------



## e19896 (Sep 3, 2007)

Your all missing this in my thoughts blagsta has got this down to an art form and taken the subject matter and simply pointed a gun at it and blown it out of the water of course i desire the man to win why because he has texture i fucking love his images all 2 of them not three as said. (it was late i was going to brum the next day his home town)


----------



## wordie (Sep 3, 2007)

Been away so this is the first chance I've had to vote. Hope it doesn't change results, if they've been calculated yet.

Some good entries this month. Congrats to all. Looking forward to a winner and a new theme.

1 janeb - Glass

2. Mungy - Door

3. Robster970 - Flourescent tube


----------



## alef (Sep 3, 2007)

Blagsta's images are certainly more about texture than most, but the lighting in them isn't so interesting.




			
				e19896 said:
			
		

> Your all missing this in my thoughts blagsta has got this down to an art form and taken the subject matter and simply pointed a gun at it and blown it out of the water of course i desire the man to win why because he has texture i fucking love his images all 2 of them not three as said. (it was late i was going to brum the next day his home town)


----------



## alef (Sep 3, 2007)

Voting is until midnight tonight...

My votes:
1) wordie - Girl's face
2) johey24 - Q's Dream Woman
3) Firky - Paint


----------



## e19896 (Sep 3, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Blagsta's images are certainly more about texture than most, but the lighting in them isn't so interesting.



What have you been looking at? the whole of them is a very fine example of work well done.. of course he will not win nature of this comp idd guess and what a fucking shame i would say..


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 3, 2007)

job done enumbers...anymore and you'll sound like a wazzock.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I read the brief as textures you'd want to touch.
These three images were the ones which tweaked the curiosity of my fingertips:

1. wordie - Girl's face
2. indigo4 - Orange Peel
3. ill-informed - Sunflower

Although I'd be scare to stroke the giant bee


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 3, 2007)

should someone go to general and post a thread asking for people to vote?

I don't think I've seen one this month?


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 3, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Your all missing this in my thoughts blagsta has got this down to an art form and taken the subject matter and simply pointed a gun at it and blown it out of the water of course i desire the man to win why because he has texture i fucking love his images all 2 of them not three as said. (it was late i was going to brum the next day his home town)



Wow, thank you!  I think I did well this month, but I think some people did better!  Louloubelle has very much impressed me this month.  I'm yet to vote though, will do so this evening.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 3, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Blagsta's images are certainly more about texture than most, but the lighting in them isn't so interesting.



I was experimenting with geometry and composition when taking them, wasn't even thinking about texture tbh!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> What have you been looking at? the whole of them is a very fine example of work well done.. of course he will not win nature of this comp idd guess and what a fucking shame i would say..



enumbers, let me introduce you to subjectivity .... subjectivity, enumbers, I don't think you have met before.


----------



## Skim (Sep 3, 2007)

1. Johey24: Q's dream woman – works on many levels above the original remit of texture, which it also represents well

2. Big Eejit: Rough with the smooth – the gap in the wall really makes this

3. Cybertect: Strange seaweed – this is the one I'd really like to touch most of all


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 3, 2007)

1. soulfluxzero - river of rust
2. kage - Lamppost
3. Dr_Herbz - The Old Abbey


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2007)

1)  cybertect - Strange Seaweed
2)  Barking_Mad - Bound
3)  Robster970 - Fluorescent tube


----------



## EddyBlack (Sep 3, 2007)

A privilege as always.

alef - Crowded beach 1
Firky - Chain Reaction 2
Blagsta - Untitled 2* 3


chooch - restoration textures 
indicate - rocks at the beach 
Robster970 - Wood
Bernie Gunther - Rowanspun Chunky in Fern 
janeb – Rockpool

* forgot number


----------



## big eejit (Sep 3, 2007)

My votes are:

1 Sunflower - besgreyling
2 One way - cybertect
3 Bound - Barking_Mad


----------



## besgreyling (Sep 3, 2007)

I vote for:

1 - Q's Dream Woman (Johey) - What a capture!!!

2 - Girl's face (Wordie)

3 - Paint (Firky) 

And I also like Rusty Breakwater, Metal Beats, Carmona door and Fire. Cannot resist those warm colours.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 3, 2007)

soulfluxzero - river of rust

Blagsta - Untitled 2

mauvais - Slowly Smoothed


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 3, 2007)

EddyBlack said:
			
		

> Blagsta - Untitled 3



I only entered untitled 1 & untitled 2.

I think.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2007)

Blagsta - Untitled 8


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 3, 2007)

First *alef *- Crowded beach

I have taken similar pictures to that but never got so many different textures in one small space


Second *big eejit* - Rain Drops

The colours are so different from the usual raindrops on a window with general greyness around whenever I have taken such a picture


Third *Bernie Gunther* - Rowan 'Kidsilk Spray'

Two completely different textures and colours but related because of the basket.


----------



## girasol (Sep 3, 2007)

my votes:

1) cybertect - Rille
2) Barking_Mad - Bound
3) Johnny Canuck2 - Magnetite

Others that I liked, in no particular order:
cybertect - Strange Seaweed
ill-informed - Sunflower
Firky - Canny Lad
 firky - Paint
 Firky - Chain Reaction
big eejit - Rain Drops
 janeb - Glass
 Louloubelle - the words to say it
Nina - sharp
 Robster970 - Wood
soulfluxzero - river of rust


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2007)

Tough call!


1. firky pain
2. cybertect - Strange Seaweed
3. Louloubelle - the words to say it

and I also liked....

janeb - Glass
Blagsta - Untitled 1
alef - Crowded beach


----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Tough call!
> 
> 
> 1. firky pain


 
Fraudian slip?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Fraudian slip?


Quite possibly.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2007)

Out of interest (not a moan) no one at all has said they liked mine. Not even in honourable mentions.

I thought Metal Beats was quite good but obviously not.
So what did I do wrong so that I know for next time?


----------



## besgreyling (Sep 3, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Out of interest (not a moan) no one at all has said they liked mine. Not even in honourable mentions.
> 
> I thought Metal Beats was quite good but obviously not.
> So what did I do wrong so that I know for next time?



Hoi, I liked it Marius - and I did mention it


----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2007)

besgreyling said:
			
		

> Hoi, I liked it Marius - and I did mention it


 
My mistake. I missed that mention  
I'm glad one person has some taste


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 3, 2007)

I had a think about yours and it was in my shortlist.  When it came to final decisions it was the fact that the right of the picture drifted out of focus and was a bit light that decided it for me.  I would have been tempted to crop it myself.  The harder it is to choose, because of the quantity of good pictures then the more critical you have to be.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> I had a think about yours and it was in my shortlist. When it came to final decisions it was the fact that the right of the picture drifted out of focus and was a bit light that decided it for me. I would have been tempted to crop it myself. The harder it is to choose, because of the quantity of good pictures then the more critical you have to be.


 
Interesting. Fair point on the focus.
The light coming from the right is intentional mind as that part of the art is meant to represent the sun.


----------



## EddyBlack (Sep 3, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> I only entered untitled 1 & untitled 2.
> 
> I think.



Oh yeah. Fixed it. Meant to be Untitled 2 - 3rd.


----------



## janeb (Sep 3, 2007)

My votes this time

1. Cybertect -  Strange Seaweed.  I really love the colours on this and the way it oozes from the picture

2.  Mungy - Toy sheep.  I want to dig my fingers in and I feel like I know how tangled and matted it would feel if I did

3.  Kage - Lamppost.  Love the way you captured the passage of time through the different layers, and I think it's a great piece of observation.


Good theme, I enjoyed taking pictures of it myself and really enjoyed all the entries


----------



## soulfluxzero (Sep 3, 2007)

1. Mungy - toy sheep

2. indicate - seaweed

3. firky - Paint


----------



## e19896 (Sep 3, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> enumbers, let me introduce you to subjectivity .... subjectivity, enumbers, I don't think you have met before.



i was using subjectivity as there was three of us when i voted and to be frank using subjectivity blagsta should win..


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 3, 2007)

1. johey24 - Q's Dream Woman

2. Louloubelle - the crocodile who died in her sleep

3. wordie - Girl's face


very very hard decision, excellent photos


----------



## alef (Sep 3, 2007)

Off to bed early tonight. I'm counted up the votes to this point, and it looks pretty clear who the winner is, but just in case there's a landslide of voting in the next 110 mins I'll wait to the morning to announce.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2007)

1. Barking Mad - Bound
2. Cybertect - One Way
3. Soft Triptych - Chemical needs


----------



## e19896 (Sep 3, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Off to bed early tonight. I'm counted up the votes to this point, and it looks pretty clear who the winner is, but just in case there's a landslide of voting in the next 110 mins I'll wait to the morning to announce.




of course it was not me nither blagsta..


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2007)

You should definitely make a fuss about that.


----------



## alef (Sep 4, 2007)

*And the winner is...*

*26	johey24 - Q's Dream Woman*
17	besgreyling - sunflower
17	cybertect - Strange Seaweed
14	Wordie - Girl's Face
12	alef - crowded beach
10	Barking Mad - Bound
10	Cybertect - Rille
9	Mungy - toy sheep
7	Barking_Mad - Fire
7	Blagsta - untitled 2
7	Firky - Paint
7	indicate - seaweed
6	besgreyling - Don't touch
6	Firky - Chain reaction
6	Louloubelle - the crocodile who died in her sleep
6	soulfluxzero - river of rust
5	boskysquelch - stoned001
5	indigo4 - orange peel
5	Louloubelle - Dusk eats them all
5	Mauvais - Slowly Smoothed
4	cybertect - one way
3	big eejit - raindrops
3	big eejit - Rough with the smooth
3	Chemical needs - Soft Triptych
3	chooch - restoration textures
3	janeb - Glass
3	kage - Lamppost
3	Louloubelle - the words to say it
3	WidBillHiccock - Bullet
2	Firky - Canny Lad
2	ill-informed - sunflower
2	indigo4 - pebble
2	johey24 - Dragon Cap
2	Johnny Canuck2 - Magnetite
2	Mungy - Door
2	Robster970 - Fluorescent tube
2	Robster970 - Wood
1	Dr Herbz - The Old Abbey
1	johey24 - Fisherman's hat
1	Wordie - Sally
1	Bernie Gunther - Rowan 'Kidsilk Spray'

-----------

Congrats! One of the most interesting winning photos we've had:


----------



## hiccup (Sep 4, 2007)

Congratulations johey24, a deserved winner


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> i was using subjectivity as there was three of us when i voted and to be frank using subjectivity blagsta should win..



lol

Aren't you funny.


----------



## besgreyling (Sep 4, 2007)

Congrats Johey! A well deserved win for Q and the photographer.


----------



## Skim (Sep 4, 2007)

Congrats, Johey


----------



## Gromit (Sep 4, 2007)

Congratulations johey24


----------



## johey24 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Thanx*

Thanx for this, people. I appreciate .... will only see Q by week's end, but know that she'll be pretty chuffed too.

Only one problem: I am off to fulfil a lifelong dream   by actually visiting the Gobi Desert and an outback province of China on Sunday the 30th. Only returns on the 10th of Oct, so .....   .... any volunteers for handling the counting of votes?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 4, 2007)

Congrats johey


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Interesting. Fair point on the focus.
> The light coming from the right is intentional mind as that part of the art is meant to represent the sun.



That's what I thought about Metal Beats, it had potential to be a great photo, but nowhere in the photo could I see the focal point, which sometimes works, but it didn't quite work in this case.

As for stone on stone action, the texture wasn't quite there, it seemed flat.

I nearly entered this one this month, but it's such an old photo, it didn't seem right to enter it:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/27/57665062_71cf8b2803_o.jpg
I took it many many years ago when I had access to studio lights and a darkroom, and the idea behind it was to show texture.  Don't think my teacher was very impressed with it but I had fun setting it all up and printing it.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 4, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> As for stone on stone action, the texture wasn't quite there, it seemed flat.


 
Well I knew myself that once was pants but didn't have anything else to enter.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 4, 2007)

well done the winner but hay 7 Blagsta - untitled 2 what are you lot blind? (lol) no serious good call people i just like the Blagsta and all that and i got 0 votes but Blagsta not winning has made me sad..(lol)


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 4, 2007)

congratulations johey


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> well done the winner but hay 7 Blagsta - untitled 2 what are you lot blind? (lol) no serious good call people i just like the Blagsta and all that and i got 0 votes but Blagsta not winning has made me sad..(lol)



Blagsta: why do you have two logins?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 4, 2007)

Well done johey. And well done Blagsta for winning the subjective comp.


----------



## janeb (Sep 4, 2007)

Well done johey, well deserved winner


----------



## alef (Sep 4, 2007)

Updated and added to the winners' gallery:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/thumbs.html

Think it'll get a good few votes in the best of 2007...


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 4, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Well done johey. And well done Blagsta for winning the subjective comp.



I'd like to thank my mum and dad, my wonderful partner Red Cat, God for making it all possible and most of all enumbers, my manager.

*breaks down into uncontrollable weeping*

I'm touched, I really am.

*sob*


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 4, 2007)

Seriously, cheers enumbers for the support.  I'm not sure if it's entirely deserved though!


----------

